# First Fatty - Pizza Style



## brooklynboy (Aug 20, 2008)

Took the plunge and created my first fatty the other night.  Started with some pan sausage, added some oregano, basil, mozz cheese, pepperoni and some red an yellow pepper.  Use the zip bag method for rolling.  

Also did some bone-in chicken breasts marinated for 4-5 hours in Italian dressing.

Got it in the smoker.


Had a small blowout.



Here's the chicken after it was pulled off.


And the fattie, sliced.



I didn't have any bacon on hand, but would definitely add some next time, and a bit more chesse too.  But mmm,  mmm it was tasty.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 20, 2008)

Looks Great!!!  Good Job on the chicken too!!


----------



## vlap (Aug 20, 2008)

Very Nice!!


----------



## wutang (Aug 20, 2008)

If you are anything like me-it will be the first of many.  Good looking fattie-nice pics


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Aug 20, 2008)

Man that looks good.  Need to make one of those fatties.  Like a stromboli fattie.  That chicken looks delicious.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 22, 2008)

The fatty and the chicken both look very good nice smoke


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 22, 2008)

YUMMY!
That chicken looks great! that fattie...well looks like i need to hit my 12 step program again..... YUMMY


----------



## ronp (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You could resize the pics though to fit.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 22, 2008)

sweet like the fatty with chicken qwiew


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ron,
Resized the images so you don't need to scroll the screen.

Thanks all for the comments.


----------

